# can anyone recommend alternative to prozac



## vickiejaynem (Feb 21, 2005)

:lol:

my story is i was diagnosed with post natal depression for the first time when my youngest who is now 8 months. I have lived with all the symptoms of depression but the umbrella of 'post natal depression' didnt quite fit as my main propblem is feeling totally detached and feeling spaced out almost 24/7 and BIG mood swings.
my gp here in scotland didnt really help at all,just put my symptoms down to being an overworked mum and offered anti depressants. However, i very briefly spoke to someone in the psychiatric field who said that i have depersonalisation as my main illness. Didnt give me any ideas on how to help live with it though.
i am not keen on anti depressants can anyone recomend any alternative treatments that are good. i tried omega capsules for a while but didnt notice much. i am so spaced out i kept fogetting to take them.
i have tried reiki but it worked out too expensive. 
can anyone please help guide me in the right direction.here in scotland the medical care esp mental health care is well crap unless you take their hard fast rule of anti depressants. 
thanks  
vickie


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

At the moment I am trying high dose calcium fortified with vitamin D during the day and Magnesium citrate (not Oxide as it is poorly absorbed) at night. Calcium is a natural tranquilizer found in milk. If you take magnesium at the same time they conflict. Magnesium is a muscle relaxant and can help with sleep.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi vickie

have you tried st johns wort or 5htp. both work well for some people as an anti d. 'calms' tablets are good for anxiety and help sleep. they're herbal and you get them at chemists


----------

